# Where to purchase an ECA stack?



## ptammaro_3

Hi,

Long time reader, first time poster here. 

I've been dieting recently and trying to cut up a bit more these days and was interested in buying an ECA stack. I have to admit that all is going well but being the impatient soul that I am, I would like to speed the process up a bit.

There are so many sites on the net about where to buy these supplements, I was basically wondering where you guys buy yours and what the differences are between some of the brands such as diamond labs and ECA30+.

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk/ sell them.


----------



## spaynter

Diamond Labs is decent.


----------



## ptammaro_3

Is there any real difference between the branding? From what I can tell all the doses seem to be the same no matter what you buy?

Also do Diamond Labs contain eph or eph HCL?? Would either ingredient effect the speed of fat loss?


----------



## matt1989

I got mine from www.factorysupplements.co.uk bit cheaper I think!

I took these and they worked a treat for me! Would recommend!


----------



## DuG

but ephedrine is legal in UK? good to know for my next trip in it :thumb:


----------



## xeonedbody

i dont think that you can actually purchase Ephedrine HCL legally in the UK. Most supplements sold in the UK contain the herbal form e.g. Ma Huang/Sida Cordifolia


----------



## DuG

yep, I understand...however I know that possession is legal. But I read in the diamond ECA EPH 30mg no sida cordifolia or the like.


----------



## Bulkamania

I've got Diamond Labs 30+, got it from Predator Nutrition but they don't sell it anymore.


----------



## xeonedbody

DuG said:


> yep, I understand...however I know that possession is legal. But I read in the diamond ECA EPH 30mg no sida cordifolia or the like.


yes...Ephedrine HCL is not a controlled substance therefore possession is legal...having large quantities makes it illegal under the medicines act as it may be considered that you may be supplying it...again as smaller quantities are legal to posses and not controlled, i think its legal to buy/import them.


----------

